# Vion La Maschera di Ferro X Addie pups born 1/26



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

2 hombres
3 Senoritas.

2 Females still available.

Information available at:

Malinois DaKine's Facebook Page

Here you can watch the litter grow. 

Also, you can find photos, videos, Pedigrees, Videos of the dogs in the pedigree.

Contact Info
[email protected]

Keep on Rockin' in the free world!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Do not know what I did but the link up above does not work. 

But here you can watch the litter grow, see videos on the dogs in the pedigree and see news about the pups.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Malinois-DaKine/168830666487778


----------

